# Spicy BBQ Catfish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup unsweetened apple juice 
1/2 cup bbq sauce(any flavor)
1/4 cup chopped green onion
1/4 cup melted butter
1 tblsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp tarragon
2 lbs cat fish filets

Combine all ingredients except catfish filets in a saucepan. Simmer over low to medium heat for 20 mins and let cool. Marinate the catfish filets in the sauce overnight. Grill over hot coals for 10-15 mins or until fish flakes with a fork.


----------

